# Tripod For 5th Wheel



## 5thWheeler (May 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a tripod stand for a 5th wheel trailer that is also lockable?  We camp in isolated places so I am looking for one that provides security to prevent theft of the trailer and also to provide increased stability of the trailer.

Any thoughts on the benefits of using a tripod stand?  Do they really help in providing extra stability?

Thanks to all of you who have answered my previous questions.  Your answers have been really helpful since I have not owned a 5th wheel trailer in the past.

5th Wheeler


----------



## DL Rupper (May 24, 2008)

Re: Tripod For 5th Wheel

Hey 5thWheel, welcome to the forum.  Save your money and just buy a king pin lock.  I tried a tripod once at a RV park on a 3 day free trial period and it didn't help at all.  I thanked them politely and thought boy that saved me some money.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 26, 2008)

Re: Tripod For 5th Wheel

Usually DL and I agree, but the tripod does helps with the "wiggling" of a Fifth Wheel.  

A few years ago, we did not use one, and my daughter stayed overnight on our sofa.  The next morning, she told me she could feel us turn over in bed every time we did.  We started using a tripod and wheel chocks and we can tell a difference.


----------



## raskal (May 28, 2008)

Re: Tripod For 5th Wheel

Same experience here.  Just wish the dang thing was a bit easier to stow away.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 23, 2008)

RE: Tripod For 5th Wheel

JT Strongarm Stabilizers and a King Pin lock work a lot better.    :bleh:


----------

